# Teich mit Bachlauf verliert viel Wasser



## snoopy3274 (9. Aug. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

unser Teich ist jetzt seit 3 Wochen in Betrieb, jetzt wo wir viel draußen sitzten haben wir festgestellt, daß unser Teich Wasser verliert, also haben wir angefangen zu vorschen. Verdunstung haben wir gedacht, da es ja so heiß war   nein leider nicht, denn die letzten Tage ist es nicht mehr so heiß.
Unser Hund ?  Er hat dort nämlich eine neue Trinkquelle entdeckt  auch nicht, wir haben Ihm den Weg zugesperrt, fand er nicht gut. Dann kamen wir auf unseren Bachlauf, haben ihn mal über Nacht ausgestellt, und siehe da, Wasser bleibt drin 

Jetzt aber zu unserer eigendliche Frage, wir wissen jetzt es kommt vom Bachlauf, unser Wasser wird von der Pumpe in den Druckfilter geleitet und von dort aus zum Bachlauf, wir haben schon die Schläuche am Druckfilter kontrolliert, nichts tropft, dann habe ich vom Anfang Druckfilter den kompletten Schlauch ausgebuddelt  alles trocken, die Findlinge am Bachlauf alle weg, auch alles trocken. Unter der Steinchen Folie vom Bachlauf habe ich schon extra in der länge Teichfolie gelegt, weil wir von anfang an dachten, die Steinchen Folie ist nicht dicht, also kann es daran doch auch nicht liegen.

Wir wissen keinen Rat mehr, BITTE HELFT MIR  :beeten, bin momentan sehr frustriert


----------



## andreas w. (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf verliert viel Wasser*

hallo marion,

mal davon ausgegangen, dass der bachlauf selbst, mit den beiden folien dicht ist, ich sehe auf dem bild nicht, wie das wasser oben in den bachlauf eingelassen wird.

ich geh´ nicht davon aus, dass der schlauch durch die folie durchgeht, also von oben oder seitlich reinläuft. kann es sein, dass ein stein direkt davorliegt, also das wasser daran abprallt und seitlich rumspritzt? 

dadurch kann das wasser auch rausspritzen und dein wasserverlust wäre erklärt. guck dir vielleicht mal das obere teil deines bachlaufes an. 

übrigens find ich das ganze werk recht hübsch gelungen. ich hoffe, du findest was, viel glück.


----------



## snoopy3274 (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf verliert viel Wasser*

Danke Andreas für die super schnelle Antwort,

so sieht es zur Zeit an meinem Teich aus   

habe auch alle Steine weggenommen, aber auch leider da, kein Wasserverlust durch Umleiten des Wassers 
langsam verzweifel ich, kann es sein, daß ein Loch in der Tonne vom Druckfilter ist? 

Habe eine Geißkanne voll mit Wasser hineingeschüttet, eine Std. später ist die Sumpfzone schon an einer Stellte tiefer, aber es geht auch da kein Wasster nach außen weg, der Rand ist trocken.


----------



## andreas w. (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf verliert viel Wasser*

dann schalt die pumpe mal ab, mach die leitungen ab und heb die tonne raus.

sollte nicht kaputt sein, aber risse und/oder produktionsfehler kannste nicht ausschliessen. 

mach mal alles ab und guck mal.

wenn´s das nicht sein sollte, schau mal systematisch nach, wo´s im boden feucht ist. kann evtl auch ein schlauchanschluss sein, der nicht ganz dicht ist. war alles schon da.


----------



## snoopy3274 (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf verliert viel Wasser*

Hi Andreas,

habe schon alles systematisch nachgesehen



> wir haben schon die Schläuche am Druckfilter kontrolliert, nichts tropft, dann habe ich vom Anfang Druckfilter den kompletten Schlauch ausgebuddelt  alles trocken



also an den Schläuchen liegt es auch nicht, 

den Filter habe ich jetzt auch freigelegt, wir haben ihn ja eingebuddelt, das was noch oben heraus guckt, ist alles trocken, also werde ich gleich noch die Tonne frei buddeln  

was für ein Sonntag


----------



## Annett (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf verliert viel Wasser*

Hallo Marion.

Habt Ihr mal kontrolliert, wie nass/trocken das Erdreich im Bereich zwischen Bachlauf und Teich/Bachrand ist?
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/49843&d=1247688146
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/49842&d=1247688146
Dort könnte m.M.n. Wasser hochkriechen und im Erdreich verschwinden, da Wasser auch zwischen zwei Folienschichten durch die Kapillarität aufsteigen kann. 

ein älterer Versuch dazu


----------



## snoopy3274 (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf verliert viel Wasser*

Hallo Annett,

ich habe den Bachlauf unten am Ende auch schon mal hochgehoben, aber die Steinfolie habe ich unten umgeknickt und das umgeknickte ist im Teich, da es gestern so geregnet hat, ist dies schwer festzustellen, ob es da nasser ist 

also ich stelle jetzt auch mal einen Zollstock hinein, denn ich würde sagen, es ist schon recht viel, denn in ca. 1-2 Std. eine Gießkanne Wasser  die ich nachschütten kann :crazy


----------



## Annett (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf verliert viel Wasser*

Hi.

Entscheidend ist immer die Höhe (mm/cm), nicht die Menge, denn diese hängt immer von der Oberfläche ab.
Daher werden Niederschläge und Verdunstung generell in mm oder Liter (ist zahlenmäßig eh das gleiche) je m² angegeben. Das passt immer und überall. 
1mm Regen je m² entspricht 1 Liter je m². 

Bin gespannt, wieviel es bei Dir ist. 
Bei uns sind es an warmen Tagen durch den Ufergraben schon mal geschätzte 10mm.... müßte mal messen, aber eigentlich interessiert es mich nicht so sehr, da ich Löcher und Dochte derzeit ausschließen kann.
Mir säuft der Ufergraben den Teich leer. Aber das darf er.


----------



## snoopy3274 (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf verliert viel Wasser*

Mh Annett,

wir haben ja schon, wie beschrieben etwas geforscht, also Verdunstung, würde ich ausschließen, oder 
Die Sumpfzone steht z. B. jetzt unter Wasser, und in 1-2 Std. ist sie an einer Stellte wieder so, daß die Steine im trockenen liegen, das darf doch nicht  
aber auch nur wenn der Bachlauf an ist :crazy

ich war gerade noch mal unten und habe nochmal nachgesehen, am Ende des Bachlaufes habe ich alles angehoben, und die Erde ist dort trocken 
irgendwo muß es doch hin, unsere Ecke ist ja nicht so groß


----------



## katja (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf verliert viel Wasser*

hallo marion!
also bei uns z.b. ist es dermaßen heiß und schwül gleichzeitig  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ich könnte mir, sofern die temperaturen bei euch ähnlich liegen, schon vorstellen,
dass über den bachlauf ne menge verdunstet.
zumal er ja dicht zu sein scheint und das wasser eben nur weniger wird, wenn er läuft. wie man das allerdings belegen kann... 
viel erfolg bei der "fehlersuche" weiterhin :knuddel


----------



## snoopy3274 (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf verliert viel Wasser*

Hallo Katja

meinst du wirklich, es kann über den Bachlauf so viel verdunsten, aber so langsam glaube ich das wohl auch.
Ich habe nämlich gerade den Filter komplett aufgehabt, und da stand das Wasser bis zum Rand und nach einer halben Std. war immer noch Wasster im Filter, also kann da auch kein Loch/Riss sein.
Ich habe jetzt nochmal bis zum Rand Wasser aufgefüllt und lasse den Bachlauf mal aus, mal sehen was nach 2 Std. passiert ist.

Eigendlich habe ich ja jetzt alles geprüft, und alles war trocken, aber soviel Wasserverlust na ja, aber vielleicht hat noch jemand eine Idee.
Habe hier im Forum heute schon viel gelesen, aber leider bin ich nicht zu einem Ergebnis gekommen, aber habe dadurch viel ausschließen können.
Einfach ein super Forum, weiter so.
Ich bin für alles offen was ihr noch so für mich habt.


----------



## Heinrich (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf verliert viel Wasser*

Bin  mir  ziemlich  sicher  , daß  es  hier  vermutlich  nur  Kappilarkräfte  sind ,  endweder  zwischen  den  beiden  folien , saugt  sich  wasser  über  den rand  oder  aber  durch  die  Kiesschüttungen  über  den Rand  saugt  sich  Wasser  nach  aussen ?!

Es  können  auf  falten  sein  , denn  zwischen  den falten  endstehen  auch  Dochtwirkungen .

Am  besten  alle  ränder   des bachlaufes  mal "hochstellen"  und  schauen .

Auch  am  teich  dürfte  das bald  passieren .

So  schön  wie  so  etwas  aussieht  wenn  der rand  in  den  garten  überläuft ,  früher  oder  später  endstehen  dort  Saugwirkungen.

Wie  sieht  das mit  dem "Umbiegen  der Folie   am  Ende   des bachlaufes  aus  ,  ist  das  logisch  perfekt  gestaltet ?

LG  Heinrich


----------



## snoopy3274 (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf verliert viel Wasser*

Hallo Heinrich,

vielen Dank für deine vielen Tipps, also mit dem Umknicken am Ende des Bachlaufes, habe ich gedach (bin ja noch so unerfahren  ) ich halte das Wasser im Teich, denn wenn ich es einfach am Ende abschneide, könnte es ja nach unten laufen :crazy    nicht richtig ?

Ich hatte doch heute den Bachlauf schon ganz auseinander gehabt, aber es war nirgends eine Stelle die nasser war 

auch den Rand des Teiches habe ich untersucht, alles trocken, das da irgendwann eine Saugwirkung entsteht, hatte ich schon hier im Forum gelesen, müssen immer drauf achen, daß keine Wurzeln nach außen wachsen.
Aber wir dachten, es sei bei einem Mini überschaubar

Haben mit dem Zollstock gemessen, ohne das der Bachlauf lief
17:45 Uhr 45,5 und um 20:45 45,0

kann es auch sein, daß die Pflanzen so viel Wasser in der Sumpfzone brauchen?


----------



## koifischfan (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf verliert viel Wasser*



> ... ich könnte mir, sofern die temperaturen bei euch ähnlich liegen, schon vorstellen, dass über den bachlauf ne menge verdunstet.


Kannst du absolut vernachlässigen.

Mein Bachlauf ist 1,4m lang bei einer mittleren Breite von 0,2m, macht 0,28m².
Mein Teich hat eine Fläche von 12,x m². In der letzten Woche mit Temperaturen bei 25°C sind etwa 5 Zentimeter verdunstet.


----------



## snoopy3274 (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf verliert viel Wasser*

hallo koifischfan 

aber bei uns sins ja schon in 3 Std. 0,5cm, hab mich aber glaube ich mit der Verdunstung abgefunden, find ja nichts anderes  :crazy


----------



## koifischfan (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf verliert viel Wasser*

Was wäre denn als minimaler Wasserstand möglich?
Man könnte den Teich mal einen Tag nur beobachten, er würde dann z.B. bis zur undichten Stelle in der Folie leerlaufen.


----------



## snoopy3274 (9. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf verliert viel Wasser*

Hallo Kofischfan

wir haben doch einen Mini, und dieser ist nicht mit Folie ausgelegt, sondern es ist ein Fertigteich, können da auch Löcher drin sein  der Kunststoff ist doch so dick? 

Hast du auch einen richtigen Namen :crazy


----------



## Bebel (10. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf verliert viel Wasser*

Hallo Marion

Der Wasserspiegel in meinem Miniteich (Zementkübel) ist in der letzten Woche auch um ca. 8 cm gesunken und der hat nicht mal einen Bachlauf oder eine Sumpfzone und ist durch Pflanzen beschattet.

Mein Teich hat noch wesentlich mehr Wasser verloren bei dem heißen, trockenem Wetter.

Durch einen Bachlauf verdunstet auf jeden Fall mehr Wasser, die Sumpfzone verbraucht auch einiges an Wasser. Da bei beidem der Wasserstand sehr niedrig ist, verdunstet auch mehr Wasser - erwärmt sich dort ja auch schneller. 
Die Pflanzen verdunsten auch noch einiges über die Blätter und holen sich den Nachschub über die Wurzeln aus dem Teich, ein geringer Saugeffekt über die Kiesaufschüttung ist sicher auch nicht auszuschließen. 

Ich denke Du mußt Dich einfach damit abfinden, daß Dein Mini ab und zu Wassernachschub braucht in trockenen, warmen Zeiten. 

LG Bebel


----------



## snoopy3274 (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf verliert viel Wasser*

Hallo Bebel,

na da geht es mir jetzt schon wirklich besser, nachdem man Erfahrungen anderer Miniteich Besitzer mitgeteilt bekommt 

Vielen lieben Dank, dann werde ich halt einmal in der Woche Wasser nachfüllen, so schlimm ist das ja nun auch nicht, bei einem Mini geht das ja noch

kann ich eigendlich einfaches Regenwasser aus der Regentonne nehmen


----------



## Aristocat (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf verliert viel Wasser*

Hallo Marion!
Ich habe mich eben gründlich hier durch gearbeitet. Im Vorgarten habe ich 2 Minifertigteiche und der eine verliert auch elend viel Wasser, aber er ist auch sehr mies eingebaut ( vom Vormieter ). 
Zum Auffüllen kannst Du Regenwasser aus Deiner Tonne nehmen, mach ich auch!


----------



## snoopy3274 (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf verliert viel Wasser*

Hallo Andrea,

was meinst du denn mit mies eingebaut

also es ist ja unster erster Teich, und wir haben beim Bau alles genauso gemacht wie hier im Forum beschrieben, was könnte ich denn falsch gemacht haben ?     :crazy     oder was meinst du, was an deinem Mini falsch ist, daß er soviel Wasser verliert ? 
Die einzelnen Schritte unseres Teiches, habe ich mit Fotos in dem Thema "Bachlauf bei 300l Teich" hineingesetzt

Das mit dem Regenwasser ist ja supi, wäre ja sonst schon teuer geworden, aufs Jahr gerechnet


----------



## Aristocat (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf verliert viel Wasser*

Hallo Marion!
Ich meinte nicht Euren Teich!!!!!!!!
Meiner ist vom Vormieter mies eingebaut worden!! Krumm und schief. Wenn man genau hinschaut, sieht es so aus als ob " Loch Buddeln, Teichschale rein, schick is!! " 
Ich habe auch die Befürchtung, dass ein Riss, Sprung in der Schale ist. Ausserdem ist der Teich schief, 5 cm Höhenunterschied !


----------



## snoopy3274 (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf verliert viel Wasser*

Ach so 

na das ist ja schade, aber mit vielen Pflanzen kann man das doch dann bestimmt kaschieren, oder?
Hast du irgendwo schon Fotos von deinen Minis, ich sehe unwahrscheinlich gerne Ideen von anderen, und ich glaube, daß war noch nicht unser letzter Teich, mein Vater hat noch einen großen Balkon, ich glaube da mache ich mich auch mal ans Werk, 
uns hat nämlich das Teichfieber gepackt 

Noch zu unserem Miniteich,
nach langem Beobachten , stellten wir jetzt auch fest, daß der schnelle Wasserverlust immer nur bis zu einer Stelle geht, und dann ist es irgendwie wieder gut, und zwar wenn man auf dem Foto schaut,
im Vordergrund stehen 5 Pflanzen in der Sumpfzone, wir füllen das Wasser bis obenhin auf, später ist dann bis zur 2. Pflanze das Wasser weg und diese stehen dann im Trockenen, und dann ist mit dem schnellen Wasserverlust ende,  ob die Pflanzen soviel Wasser brauchen :crazy


----------



## Aristocat (11. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf verliert viel Wasser*

Hallo Marion!
Geh mal mein Album "Teich klein und Teich Mini" kucken. Ist aber nicht viel zu sehen! Weil *schäm* wird im Herbst noch was gewerkelt!
P.S.: Teichfieber gehört zu den unheilbaren, aber nicht tödlichen Infektionen!!!


----------



## andreas w. (16. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf verliert viel Wasser*

mahlzeit, iss vielleicht blöd, aber habt ihr schonmal nach dem schlauch geguckt?

kann das sein, dass der irgendwo undicht iss? irgendwo im boden drin?

ist nur so eine idee, wünsch euch viel glück beim suchen. immer nachfüllen kann auch nervig werden.


----------



## snoopy3274 (17. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf verliert viel Wasser*

Hi Andreas,

schau mal auf Seite 1, so sah es aus, wie ich alles systematisch nachgesehen habe        kein Leck in den Leitungen, nirgendwo ein Leck.
Habe heute auch nochmal unter dem Bachlauf nachgesehen, jetzt wo es einige Tage trocken war, aber auch unten am Ende des Bachlaufes, alles trocken ,
ich muß mich wohl damit abfinden, daß doch recht viel verdunstet und meine Pflanzen sehr viel trinken und an Mutter Natur abgibt 

gebe hier und da einfach 2 Gießkannen dazu, gehört einfach zu meiner Teichpflege jetzt dazu


----------



## andreas w. (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf verliert viel Wasser*

nagut, dann isses wohl so. 

viel spass mit deinem "säufer".


----------



## Schuppenhocker (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf verliert viel Wasser*

Ich weiß das ihr alles kontrolliert habt.
Aber wenn ich mir Bild 3 genau anschaue kann ich mir nicht vorstellen das alles Wasser das aus der Pumpe in den Bach gepumpt wird dort auch bleibt.
Für mich sieht es auf diesem Bild so aus als wenn von dort alleine schon durch eine kleine Windboe das Wasser in den Rindenmulch laufen könnte.


----------



## snoopy3274 (21. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Teich mit Bachlauf verliert viel Wasser*

Hallo Schuppenhocker,

du hast recht, auf dem Foto sieht das so aus, aber in wirklichkeit, haben wir den Schlauch weiter zur Mitte gelegt und auf dem Foto sieht es sehr flach aus, aber dort ist eine richtige Kule, so daß das Wasser dort nicht hoch kann, aber vielen dank für deine Beobachtungen 

irgendeiner säuft hier wirklich, aber na ja, jetzt wo es so trocken war, sind wir nochmal alles abgagangen, aber alles knochen trocken, bei der Wärme verdunstet halt viel, und wir schütten Wasser nach, sobald wir sehen, daß der Wasserstand wieder sinkt.

Unserer Seerose scheint es wohl sehr gut zu gehen, denn wir haben jetzt schon das 5. Blatt und das 6. macht sich auch schon auf dem Weg nach oben, echt klasse dies zu beobachten.
 Mit dem Ansiedeln der Bewohner scheint es bei uns wohl noch zu dauern, denn bis jetzt haben wir nur eine Zucht von Mückenlarven  und eine Schnecke


----------

